# What if you woke up one day...



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

...and the fandom simply ceased to exist?


----------



## Syradact (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd probably practice playing my guitar a lot more often.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 17, 2010)

Suicide. Or the RPG Maker Pavilion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 17, 2010)

"We can rebuild him, we have the technology"
Probably what'd I'd do is rebuilt it to be _far more saner_ that time around and instead of being alot of teens in their basement depending on porn to pay their bills to that time around actually promoting them to make something out of themselves and move out of their mom's basements.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 17, 2010)

Not much would change for me. 
It's just a hobby for me so doubt it would be a big impact on me.
I'm assuming we would still remember it or how else would we know it didn't exist anymore.

I would still be a fan of it, just wouldn't see anything on it anymore or rarely.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Go back to Gaia or something I dunno. Not that there really is anything to go back to there. 
It is a good place for lulz though. 

Other than that, I don't think it would affect much of anything. I'd probably still be doing what I do.


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2010)

Rebuild fandom. Make it less retarded.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Fresh start, amirite?

But fucked up creeps would still worm their way back into the fandom, eventually...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 17, 2010)

If they fandom ceased to exist?

If you mean, like, 'it never happened in the first place' kind of erasure I'd just keep doing what I'm doing now. I don't care if there's a fandom to go along with it.

If you mean 'it has been abolished' I'd go back to playing games 24/7.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

We should make Chris Hansen king of the new fandom!


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> We should make Chris Hansen king of the new fandom!


 
He would rule with an iron fist!

...and hidden cameras.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll become a crook and try to squander money via Youtube commentaries.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

id re-create. :3


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

It'd be a pity, considering I just got into it.  But then I guess I'd just spend more time on my other forums and go back to drawing Metal Gear Solid fanart.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Minuet said:


> It'd be a pity, considering I just got into it.  But then I guess I'd just spend more time on my other forums and go back to drawing Metal Gear Solid fanart.


 

snake.... SNAKE.? SSNNAAAAAAAAAKKKEEE


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Minuet said:


> drawing Metal Gear Solid fanart.


 
Awesome.  I'm a METAL GUUUR fanfag too.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd have to find some more anime to watch or games to play to substitute for my time on this forum.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 17, 2010)

i would be pretty screwed, seeing as most of my career eggs are in the furry fandom basket. :V


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i would be pretty screwed, seeing as most of my career eggs are in the furry fandom basket. :V


 
=( what do you do?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i would be pretty screwed, seeing as most of my career eggs are in the furry fandom basket. :V


 That means that you're already pretty screwed.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd have to find some more anime to watch


 lol weeaboo :v


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> lol weeaboo :v


 You remind me of my ex. Uses words like moe, kawaii, and says uguuu and stuff like that (Looking at you, still, "Willow-chan"), yet denies being a weeaboo and calls me one just for liking to watch anime. 


Pretty sure weeaboo only fits to the people that are OMGJAPAN crazy.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

replace with The Holy Mount Zion Church of Rastatherianthropy


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You remind me of my ex. Uses words like moe, kawaii, and says uguuu and stuff like that (Looking at you, still, "Willow-chan"), yet denies being a weeaboo and calls me one just for liking to watch anime.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure weeaboo only fits to the people that are OMGJAPAN crazy.


 I was only joking ;~;

Though the definition of weeaboo I go by is "someone who uses Japanese words in everyday conversation and also has the desire to be Japanese/live in Japan/etc."
Otaku is more fitting though, because it only really goes as far as anime/manga fan and knowing certain phrases, stuff like that, but not LOL I IZ JAPANEES NAO!!

Kinda like furry vs. otherkin or something along those lines.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 17, 2010)

I probably wouldn't notice beyond noticing FA died...then I would watch court tv again to get in my human trainwreck quota


----------



## Seas (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh well, there are the scifi/fantasy fandoms.
So, basically, continue what I'm doing just in different places, and slighty less porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Fresh start, amirite?
> 
> But fucked up creeps would still worm their way back into the fandom, eventually...


 If people from FAF rebuilt the fandom, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be the same ever.


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2010)

I would eat breakfast, brush my teeth, get dressed, and then go about my everyday life. 

The only differences I'd notice would be that I'd have to find a new forum to waste time on and change my tastes in porn.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 17, 2010)

Wake up, play video games, go to work, work.........., come home, shower, play the ps1 Spyro games, play games on computer, sleep, repeat.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 17, 2010)

I would not mind it.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If people from FAF rebuilt the fandom, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be the same ever.


 Yes, it would. The Den would still be there.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, it would. The Den would still be there.


 Jashwa


You're posting in The Den


Are you feeling okay


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Jashwa
> 
> 
> You're posting in The Den
> ...


It's not a really bad thread. 

I'm an omniposter.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not a really bad thread.
> 
> I'm an omniposter.


 True and true.

Also if the fandom was gone, would that mean all my friends from the fandom would cease to be as well?


....Because then I'd be homeless.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> ....Because then I'd be homeless.


 
...literally?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, it would. The Den would still be there.


 Point taken.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...literally?


 Yes. That's right, without internet connections, I would be on the streets. That's kinda sad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes. That's right, without internet connections, I would be on the streets. That's kinda sad.


 Without the internet, I'd have a breakdown that's how much I use the internet.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes. That's right, without internet connections, I would be on the streets. That's kinda sad.


 
That might be a stretch. I threw away a decent enough home and nearly wound up on the streets partly _because of_ internet connections.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Without the internet, I'd have a breakdown that's how much I use the internet.


 I might start playing video games more religiously if I didn't have internet.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That might be a stretch. I threw away a decent enough home and nearly wound up on the streets partly _because of_ internet connections.


 Ouch, man. You've got me curious as to how that happened...

How'd things turn out in the end, though?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That might be a stretch.


 This. 

If you didn't have internet, then who knows if you'd have ever gotten kicked out in the first place.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This.
> 
> If you didn't have internet, then who knows if you'd have ever gotten kicked out in the first place.


 
I probably would have. If I didn't have my _laptop_, then I'd probably still be there.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 17, 2010)

life with slow internet and nice house or life with internet so fast your computer cant keep up at another nice house,   i think ill take the second.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ouch, man. You've got me curious as to how that happened...
> 
> How'd things turn out in the end, though?


 
Basically, this friend from way back in elementary school moved out to another province not that long after we graduated high school (2003), and we kept in touch via MSN, LiveJournal, and if I'd had a Facebook at the time we would've communicated through that too. It's not like I didn't notice her increasingly sketchy online behavior and lashing out at me any time she got depressive only to apologize and talk about how important me being her friend was, insisting no matter how much I protested that we were "best friends", but not unlike a lot of furries I was in a "tolerance for the sake of tolerance" mindset and didn't see it for the series of red flags that it was. Around 2007 was when she started trying to sweet-talk me into moving in with her over MSN and cellphone, and she always insisted on these conversations even when I'd tell her I was neck-deep in my work or in the middle of some social function at college, which was often. By 2008 (my last year) I didn't see myself getting a job in my home province (or rather, didn't really want to see it happening at home because, like her, I had a really negative/defeatist view of my homeland and my people, which of course had to include _myself_) and she'd told some really good stories about all the friends/connections she'd made and how easy it was to get a job where she lived, so we'd made the arrangements and I was out a few months after the semester ended.

Except it turned out she'd lied about *everything*, and if she was bad online, she was even worse in person, to the point she literally scared me sometimes. She had *no* friends out there (any time I asked about a certain person/group, she conveniently had broken off all contact with them like just a few days before), lived in *the ghetto*, and couldn't even keep her one bedroom apartment clean. She could barely hold down her shitty call center job without calling in "sick" every few days and though she'd said she'd help me get on there (which would benefit her), she'd keep making excuses and "lose" my resume or "forget" to give it to them (my guess is because she was planning to get "fired" from that job the minute I found one and then expect me to support her, but if I'm working there of course I'd know for a fact she had quit, get a new place and tell her to take a hike). She originally said she wasn't going to ask for shit, money-wise until I found a job and learned the city, all of which she'd help me with. I wasn't there 48 hours before she asked me to "loan" her a few hundred, which I did because she'd psychologically worn me down with the whole "BFF 4 Life" thing and because I figured maybe it'd entice her to keep her fucking word, but if anything, all it did was send the message that I was someone she could take for a ride, which she tried to do *constantly*, until one time when we were out and she _physically grabbed me_ and asked me how much money I had in my bank account, at which point I said that's it, and started looking for a way out.

Now, I don't _entirely_ blame the internet, and while I did _a lot_ of bad shit on the streets in the process of trying to come up on some money, a job, some weed to help me cope with her in the evenings and a way out, I didn't technically _live_ there. And I probably have the internet and cell phones to thank for making me wake the fuck up let alone allowing me to arrange my flight out because when I'd describe to my friends, my mom and even some people here what was going on, they were like, dude, get the fuck out like *now* because we know her type, and it's *not* going to get better.

Nevertheless, it was the internet in general that gave me a lot of my fucked up mindset, people like her just reinforced it _over_ the internet, and life experience had already taught me what a red flag is but the cocoon of the internet can be intoxicating - until you wake up and realize you're actually in a venus fly trap.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> =( what do you do?



art, eventually one day i'll be doing commissions regularly (when my art's good).



Jashwa said:


> That means that you're already pretty screwed.


 
well...it's kinda like stock.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> art, eventually one day i'll be doing commissions regularly (when my art's good).
> 
> 
> 
> well...it's kinda like stock.




true? ive only did one commission for a friend.. for free.. i dont think im good enough yet to draw characters for people ^^'


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> true? ive only did one commission for a friend.. for free.. i dont think im good enough yet to draw characters for people ^^'


 I've done a commission, she never paid me the bastard and the one I'm going to have to do someone volunteered me for free.  Also the person thinks drawing is easy, so you know what even though I can't get my way out of this, I'm going to cut corners as much as I can.  Instead of drawing this huge picture like she wanted, I told her that it takes weeks to do something that large, so it's going to be much smaller than originally intended.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've done a commission, she never paid me the bastard and the one I'm going to have to do someone volunteered me for free.  Also the person thinks drawing is easy, so you know what even though I can't get my way out of this, I'm going to cut corners as much as I can.  Instead of drawing this huge picture like she wanted, I told her that it takes weeks to do something that large, so it's going to be much smaller than originally intended.


 
XDD good idea, and well the comission was more of a late birthday gift, and it was for her fursona, came out pretty well, i guess the next comission i do "if i do one" il charge something, but not too expensive


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> true? ive only did one commission for a friend.. for free.. i dont think im good enough yet to draw characters for people ^^'


 
your FA doesn't work :V


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> your FA doesn't work :V


 
yeah i know.. =( i never got to make one.. but i have a deviant art if you would like to see that? ^^" 

i realy wish FA will be fixed soon.. :<


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> yeah i know.. =( i never got to make one.. but i have a deviant art if you would like to see that? ^^"
> 
> i realy wish FA will be fixed soon.. :<


 
i watched you~


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 18, 2010)

FREE AT LAST! FREE AT LAST!


----------



## Aetius (Aug 18, 2010)

I will invent a cure for cancer, and raise Atlantis from the seabed using my Fists.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 18, 2010)

I would try searching for some other retarded fandom instead.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i watched you~


 
ah thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I would try searching for some other retarded fandom instead.


 Trekkies are far more idiotic and gayer.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trekkies are far more idiotic and gayer.


 But that would mean I have to like Star Trek, which I don't. Star Trek is so fucking boring. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But that would mean I have to like Star Trek, which I don't. That show is so fucking boring. D:


 The latest movie was actually good though.

Also if furries shit rainbows, trekkies would shit double rainbows, one rainbow would have a unicorn on it and the other one would have the village people doing the ymca dance.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I would try searching for some other retarded fandom instead.


 
Sims fandom.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But that would mean I have to like Star Trek, which I don't. Star Trek is so fucking boring. D:


 
worst fight scenes ever... i remember when it was on tv, and the only episode i would pay attention too was when their ship got invaded by furry balls...

(wait...)  *fuzzy balls.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

If that happen...wouldnt matter I'm also in the anime one, no real lost


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 18, 2010)

But... The people make the fandom, they _are_ the fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> But... The people make the fandom, they _are_ the fandom.


 >[ who told ya that bag of lies


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> >[ who told ya that bag of lies


If the fandom disappears, it wouldn't be the sites and images that disappear, it would be the interest, or the people interested in the fandom. That's kinda what a fandom is, a chunk of people who share a common interest of one or more particular things.
There would be no rebuilding because the people who're interested in the fandom wouldn't exist.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably learn to play bass guitar and practice drums,
Paint my W40K armies and start drawing related art,
Basically not much would change except some hobby elements


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I would try searching for some other retarded fandom instead.


 Anime fandom.


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2010)

50% Furry + 50% Anime = Cat-Girls


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Try not to recede back into the anime fandom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 18, 2010)

This would be bad and I would feel bad


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

I would have a lot more time on my hands. 

Not much else, really.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd go back to my CS:S Parachute DM GG servers and continue to humiliate and knife the newfags.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

Start WoW again. :V

Oh god.


----------



## Ames (Aug 18, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I'd go back to my CS:S Parachute DM GG servers and continue to humiliate and knife the newfags.


 
Except there aren't nearly as many around as the ye olde days.



Tally said:


> Start WoW again. :V
> 
> Oh god.


 
...


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Except there aren't nearly as many around as the ye olde days.


 
Beer n' Weed got a pretty decent Parachute DM GG server, you should check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

I would have a lot of time on my hands to go sit down at the creek.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2010)

What if you woke up one day...




...and people stopped making these fucking stupid threads?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What if you woke up one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Impossible.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What if you woke up one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would make one.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What if you woke up one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, wtf else would they be putting in the Den?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

there seem to be a lot of pointless threads  but no one really pays attention to em


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

I would Still wear tails, be obsessed over animals, and play my guitar and flute more. Also draw less anthros maybe. but it really wouldn't affect me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The latest movie was actually good though.


 Won't argue against that. JJ Abrams sure knows how to turn shit into gold.


Xenke said:


> Sims fandom.


 Such a thing actually exists? D:


Willow said:


> Anime fandom.


 I thought you'd know me well enough not to make such a suggestion. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What if you woke up one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depends, would all the rage on FAF be sitting in just the R&R instead of being in the Den AND R&R


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I thought you'd know me well enough not to make such a suggestion. :V


 Silly Kellie, theres a fandom for EVERYTHING....somehow, so yea there is probably a fandom just dedicated to cartoons before the year 2000 cause pretty much cartoons died at the turn of the century.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Silly Kellie, theres a fandom for EVERYTHING....somehow, so yea there is probably a fandom just dedicated to cartoons before the year 2000 cause pretty much cartoons died at the turn of the century.


 I'd probably do better in in one of those than I do in furry, except in furry you can get away with being a raging pervert, derp.

And I agree about cartoons being dead now. What the fuck happened anyway? They were fucking awesome in the 90's and then they just instantly turned to shit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd probably do better in in one of those than I do in furry, except in furry you can get away with being a raging pervert, derp.
> 
> And I agree about cartoons being dead now. What the fuck happened anyway? They were fucking awesome in the 90's and then they just instantly turned to shit.


 because for Cartoon Network they got rid of Toonami to which contained ALL the anime to one location. With Toonami gone the anime infected other shows (Teen Titans) then they started following Nick with their live action shows.

the 90s had awesome shows..


I miss Sonic SatAm, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and Loony Toons and some Scooby Doo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd probably do better in in one of those than I do in furry, except in furry you can get away with being a raging pervert, derp.
> 
> And I agree about cartoons being dead now. What the fuck happened anyway? They were fucking awesome in the 90's and then they just instantly turned to shit.


 Yeah except the furry fandom is assimilating all those smaller cartoon fandoms.  "We are the borg, you will be assimilated. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own.  Resistance is futile"


Crysix Fousen said:


> because for Cartoon Network they got rid of Toonami to which contained ALL the anime to one location. With Toonami gone the anime infected other shows (Teen Titans) then they started following Nick with their live action shows.
> 
> the 90s had awesome shows..
> 
> ...


 Atleast anime is starting to lose it's popularity.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

I never really liked anime. Theres a few good ones but most are shit and cartoon network really fucked post y2k.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 18, 2010)

It'd really only affect my Steam games, a lot of the people are furries and we'd never know each other anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> I never really liked anime. Theres a few good ones but most are shit and cartoon network really fucked post y2k.


 Hence why anime is becoming less popular.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

Question is how did a asian sort of cartoon with giant eyes become popular.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> Question is how did a asian sort of cartoon with giant eyes become popular.


 Anime stems from a type of art from asia and anime is more violent and sexual content than traditional cartoons.
Afterall think how many people got killed in dragonballz?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> 50% Furry + 50% Anime = Cat-Girls


 

id smash that.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

If furries stopped existing, I'd have to go back to watching humans have sex with each other 

That and I'd wonder where my $200+ worth of commissions were going.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

I also remember how many times goku was rezed


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> I also remember how many times goku was rezed


 His enemies should've just challenged him to jeopardy.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> I also remember how many times goku was rezed


 
He's a dps that can't watch his threat, what did you expect?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

he must have a shit load of stam


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah except the furry fandom is assimilating all those smaller cartoon fandoms.  "We are the borg, you will be assimilated. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own.  Resistance is futile"
> 
> Atleast anime is starting to lose it's popularity.


 yea its gone back to folks rather watch the anime subbed instead of Dubbed

to which also mean 4kids will die off as they will run of anime they can dubbed that the fans would actually watch...now excuse me, I'm gonna watch an anime base around the Samurai warriors series

@the whole DBZ thing

Remember how in movies the first person often to Die is the black guy, then everyone else dies...

Notice that everyone else dies in DBZ BUT Mr. PoPo, hes probably the reason no one STAYS dead


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> he must have a shit load of stam


 
What else do bad dps gem for?


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't really watch much anime that comes on TV anymore, probably because of what time it comes on and such. 
I usually find stuff on the internet or something, watch a few episodes, and buy the DVDs. Either that or read the manga and buy the DVDs.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

lol   now that you mention it goku is like ever bad dps/tank/stupid dps heals ive ever been in a group with   i end up rezzing them 30 times before the 2nd boss


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> lol   now that you mention it goku is like ever bad dps/tank/stupid dps heals ive ever been in a group with   i end up rezzing them 30 times before the 2nd boss


 
He's the mage that only knows how to use pyroblast


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

or the dps dk that keeps using death grip


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

Velystord said:


> or the dps dk that keeps using death grip



the dps dk in frost presence


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

*cough*nerds*cough*


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

lol the ret pally tank   the shadow priest healer


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough*nerds*cough*


 what what what!!!!!!!   nerd!!!!!   im no nerd *cross fingers*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough*nerds*cough*


 
You just mad cause you're being left out.

And actually my Shadow Priest has saved raids by popping out of shadow and doing Divine Hymn. Same with Boomkins and Tranquility. 

Granted of course that I've seen everything from a restodruid go bear form and tank to rogue bandage healing... So I really won't say much else.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

ive had the bandage healer before    ironically it was a holy priest that had just smoked 50 bucks on weed
best part   you could hear him doing it in vent


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 18, 2010)

Why are you guys talking about WoW?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

not real sure   maybe cause i said rez instead of something else???


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why are you guys talking about WoW?


Because derailing this thread is the best idea to cross someone's mind.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 18, 2010)

If I woke up without any knowledge of the fandom and the fandom didn't exist, then I won't notice and just live with my life.

If I knowingly were a furry and the entire fandom just died over night and I still knew I was a furry, I would try to restart the fandom.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 18, 2010)

If the furry fandom ceased to exist one day, I would...
a) Cry.
b) Attempt to bring it back with the help of others.
c) Ignore it and still draw furries and go along with all the ideas.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 18, 2010)

Considering how little I get on here anymore, I doubt that much would change.


----------



## Journey (Aug 19, 2010)

i still would have a bunch of other sci-fi, steampunk, and fantacy stuff that i'm into


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Journey said:


> i still would have a bunch of other sci-fi, steampunk, and *fantacy* stuff that i'm into


 Who the hell spells "fantasy" with a fucking "c"?


----------



## Journey (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't spell im so sorry i didn't have a dictoinary in my lap at the time


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Journey said:


> I can't spell, I'm so sorry i didn't have a *dictionary* in my lap at the time


 tell me are you using a piece of crap internet explorer :V

heck most forms of ways of getting online have SPELL CHECK included


----------



## Journey (Aug 19, 2010)

yes i'm using internet explorer but spell check would only really help me so much. If I'm not spelling words wrong I'm puting in actul words that are spelled right but not the word I ment to say cause I read them wrong.  anyway I'll stop before we totaly derail


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Journey said:


> I can't spell im so sorry i didn't have a dictoinary in my lap at the time


 Look, I understand if you can't spell more difficult words like "hypocrisy", but there is no fucking excuse to misspell "fantasy".


Journey said:


> yes i'm using internet explorer but spell check would only really help me so much. If I'm not spelling words wrong I'm puting in actul words that are spelled right but not the word I ment to say cause I read them wrong.  anyway I'll stop before we totaly derail


"Actul"? Jesus Christ, you're a lollercauster.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Journey said:


> yes i'm using internet explorer but spell check would only really help me so much. If I'm not spelling words wrong I'm *putting* in *actual* words that are spelled right but not the word I *meant* to say cause I read them wrong.  anyway I'll stop before we *totally* derail


 we derailed a LONG time ago

if you don't want to deal with misspelling get a browser that has spell check, heck double check on your word sometimes so you can in the future spell em right the first time.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 19, 2010)

Journey said:


> dictoinary


 
ultimate irony ^


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> ultimate irony ^


 
Would've been a lot better spelled "dickshonary".


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Would've been a lot better spelled "dickshonary".


 
deek-shown-airy


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 19, 2010)

Daring to post on topic:

I'd probably be slightly annoyed because it took me way too long to actually get involved with the fandom, that to only get about a month's worth of actual involvement would feel kind of crappy. So, I'd probably a bit dejected in that regard (and make comments to myself like "good going, joining a fandom a month before it dies").

Then I guess I'd just go back to forum mafia/rock band/runescape.

I guess if I caught wind of a movement to rebuild the fandom, I'd join it, but I'm not sure how I'd manage to find out.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Post more stuff on the XJ forums, and play more Gmod and TF2, and shoot more guns and fix more things.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 20, 2010)

I would give up dancing.

Also, if the fandom didn't exist anymore then no one would know about it. therefor it would not be missed.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 20, 2010)

I would forget about it...


----------



## crazychivez (Aug 22, 2010)

i would re-build it WE HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY!!!!!


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd rebuild it... Bigger... Better... STRONGER.

MUAHAHAHHAHAHA!!

So yeah, I'd form my own furry army.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

eternal happiness


----------



## Troughton (Aug 23, 2010)

It wouldn't change my life that much.


----------



## Ash (Aug 26, 2010)

*Loads pistol*

There is nothing to live for now.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

I would restart the fandom and make fortunes.


----------



## Kristian002 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd probably do something really useful and productive, like cure a disease or something.


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

My friend would stop making furfag jokes. That's about it. No, I don't wanna play a gig in a fursuit with you, stop asking.
Although I secretly do...


----------



## Bando (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd get around to posting on the YCP forums, mess around more in my Sony Vegas, and get enough sleep.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 30, 2010)

It wouldn't affect me much at all.  I'd just find another way to screw around online.


----------



## Pine (Aug 30, 2010)

I would probably be trolling another forum like the good old days


----------



## Geek (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be more productive.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 30, 2010)

Get back to old days listen to cannibal corpse more and more.Basically the same with no fursona.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 30, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> I would restart the fandom and make fortunes.


 I'm pretty sure the original founders of furry fandom didn't make any kind of fortune of it.


----------



## Luca (Aug 30, 2010)

I might actually... Go outside! *Le gasp!*


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say "FUCK YEAH, no more sharing a fucked-up fandom with a bunch of fucked-up fuckups" and go about my day as usual.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 30, 2010)

I would celebrate then make a fandom twice as retarded for the lulz


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> replace with The Holy Mount Zion Church of Rastatherianthropy


 
Can I audition for the role of minion?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "We can rebuild him, we have the technology"
> Probably what'd I'd do is rebuilt it to be _far more saner_ that time around and instead of being alot of teens in their basement depending on porn to pay their bills to that time around actually promoting them to make something out of themselves and move out of their mom's basements.


 
How would you do that, ban emos and diaper fetishists from joining the fandom?


----------



## Xaybiance (Aug 31, 2010)

Be like 'What the fucks? FAF's gone.. Oh well', text all my friend furs, then fully join the 4chan fandom.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "We can rebuild him, we have the technology"
> Probably what'd I'd do is rebuilt it to be _far more saner_ that time around and instead of being alot of teens in their basement depending on porn to pay their bills to that time around actually promoting them to make something out of themselves and move out of their mom's basements.



I don't think sane and furry fandom can co-exist. I mean, it IS a bunch of people dressing up like animals and stuff. So...I mean, not EVERY furry does that, but still. Being a furry is like being a crab fisherman or being in the military: you kinda have to be a little messed up in the head to  do it.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

If it ceased to exist? Well... would you have any memories of the fandom? So then.... if not, would you be able to recreate something that you couldn't remember? This question can go quite a bit deeper me thinks.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 2, 2010)

I would go ":c".

Also OP's icon=ew,wtf?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd be like "what the hell was i thinking drawing all this weird shit?".

Damn, that was harsh.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I would go ":c".
> 
> Also OP's icon=ew,wtf?


 
That phenomenon is called the uncanny valley.  As things get closer to realistic, our emotional reactions to them change...  the uncanny valley is where despite being more realistic, the image becomes somehow repulsive...


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

hello anime fandom! i a nerd furrie or not!


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont like anime  as much as furrie tho! not near as much! thats y i am here lol


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> hello anime fandom! i a nerd furrie or not!


 


silver_foxfang said:


> i dont like anime  as much as furrie tho! not near as much! thats y i am here lol


 
Looks to me like someone forgot to log out before leaving the computer...


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think it can just stop. There will always be people like us. The fandom has existed for as long as there have been people. Look at ancient societies, many of which worshiped anthropomorphic animal gods. We use anthro mascots for products and teams because we know people react to them. Something in the human mind likes the idea of anthropomorphizing and I think the current fandom is just the evolution of this.  
On a personal note however, if all of this really just disappeared... After my breakdown, I would flaunt my furriness as much as possible. I would inevitably run across of "dormant" furs.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I would still draw Red, but just for the hell of it.  Oh wait, I already do that.



Shouden said:


> I don't think sane and furry fandom can co-exist. I mean, it IS a bunch of people dressing up like animals and stuff. So...I mean, not EVERY furry does that, but still. Being a furry is like being a crab fisherman or being in the military: you kinda have to be a little messed up in the head to  do it.


 
Not exactly.  The main reason why I'm here is because of nostalgia, remembering the times when Anthro was cool.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 14, 2010)

well seeing as alot of other people would just rebuild it, id probably help there too, but if it had never existed, im sure there would be something just as far out and awesome that existed instead. and i would probably be part of that=D


----------



## Kayze (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd be sad cause I'm working on Furmunity.com after all :c but at least I could use that same work (or most of it, anyways) to start a new project or sell :3


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Other than the obvious (rebuild) I'd find something else "god hates" and campaign to make it part of the world we live in. Of course, I'm never going to touch the ten commandments, I'm not suicidal. 

Maybe I'll also see if the name forum ender is deserved.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 16, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Be like 'What the fucks? FAF's gone.. Oh well', text all my friend furs, then fully join the 4chan fandom.


 
Think about it. What if 4chan actually had a fandom?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Think about it. What if 4chan actually had a fandom?



*blink blink* Let's not go there.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 17, 2010)

Go on with my normal day because I wouldn't know that it ever existed.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Think about it. What if 4chan actually had a fandom?


 
I'm sure they do, they're just not dumb enough to use the word "fandom".


----------



## luvtails (Sep 24, 2010)

i feel safe in knowing that it will never happen, the furry fandom will live on for the rest of existance growing every stronger day by day. however if it did happen for any reason... id rebuild


----------



## DoeADeer (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup. Rebuild seems to be a popular answer.

Idk. I wouldn't have anything to draw? :I I'd be on the computer less. I'd feel less warm and fuzzy inside. I wouldn't like deer as much. XD lol!


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd play video games, like I do anyway.

Not much of a change in plans there.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 26, 2010)

Would probably have some positives and negatives. The interest would still be around but the group (fandom) would not be anymore, there would possible be some furry art, people dressing up, and more. 

edit: I'm rambling


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd shrug, and go find something else yo occupy my time


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

What is "The fandom ceased to excist"?
There is a fandom as long as there is interest and there are _*fans*_ of anthropomorphic characters.
So no conventions, and no websites.
It's thirty years after it was created, it would take twenty seconds to make a site and a convention would appear very soon.

It was created from nothing.
And nothing can destroy it.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is "The fandom ceased to excist"?
> There is a fandom as long as there is interest and there are _*fans*_ of anthropomorphic characters.
> So no conventions, and no websites.
> It's thirty years after it was created, it would take twenty seconds to make a site and a convention would appear very soon.
> ...


 
Except for aids, that has killed a few subcultures.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Except for aids, that has killed a few subcultures.


 
You are the least known person to have an epic wave.

Hey kids - K = Hey Ids = Heyds = AIDs

Welcome to the heydz club.


And yes it has killed a few subcultures.


----------



## Adelin (Sep 26, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'd shrug, and go find something else yo occupy my time


 
The most obvious answer of course. ;D

If this forum ceased to exist then its not much of a problem....since I'm pretty sure that there's gonna be a lot more forums about furries.


----------



## Tanyip (Sep 26, 2010)

If it never happened: Do college homework, arts, and play videogames erry day.

Otherwise, I'd be a little sad that FD_2 no longer has a purpose, since there would be no more furry-related laughs.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd make a better tasting peanut butter.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...and the fandom simply ceased to exist?


 
No matter how illogical that sounds, I would probably do nothing.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Go back to Gaia or something I dunno. Not that there really is anything to go back to there.
> It is a good place for lulz though.
> 
> Other than that, I don't think it would affect much of anything. I'd probably still be doing what I do.


 Yeah that's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 16, 2010)

I smell necro.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 16, 2010)

Necro; Lock.


----------

